# Nice web site



## John Starkey (22 Feb 2009)

Hi All,
heres a nice shrimp web site for those of you who are into nanos and shrimp only tanks,regards john.

www.shrimpnow.com


----------



## mr. luke (22 Feb 2009)

I think ukshrimp.co.uk is also a good site(the one i ALWAYS use), shrimp now seems to be used relatively little and advice is fairly vague normally


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Feb 2009)

personally i like Planet Inverts as it has some great articles and information on there.


----------



## TDI-line (22 Feb 2009)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> I think ukshrimp.co.uk is also a good site(the one i ALWAYS use), shrimp now seems to be used relatively little and advice is fairly vague normally



This is the one i use also, just to spy on you guys.


----------



## Themuleous (23 Feb 2009)

Yeh planetinverts is a great site.

Sam


----------



## JamesM (23 Feb 2009)

If you google plant inverts though, you see a lot of people complaining about them :!: So I would be very careful shopping with them if I were in the USA. Make sure you do plenty of research beforehand. Great information resource though.

ShrimpNow! used to be a busy little site, but its slowly grinding to a halt it seems  Hardly anyone posts there these days. Shame.


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Feb 2009)

I use all sites mentioned! LOL is there a forum I don't have an account in??? I wonder lol


----------



## Garuf (24 Feb 2009)

Planet inverts had people complaining because he took more orders than he could fulfill on sulawesi snails and shrimps then he went awol. The forum is good but I'm lead to believe his shop is hit and miss since the whole sulawesi incident.


----------

